# do female fire bellied toads make a noise?



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

me presuming 1 of mine is a girl.. tonight squirt tried it on with _her_ but she made this very face pasted noise that the male ones usually do... its the unmounting call..... do females do the unmounting call if theyre not in the mood?​


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine did. so yes id say both sexes make noise its just that females hardly do it.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

The females do make the release call if they're not in the mood for 'special cuddles'  but I also caught one of my females actually barking the other week - I thought I'd got the sexing wrong and took her out of the females tank and put her in with the boys. But I think she just wanted to get back in the boys' tank for some naughtiness, as 2 days later I found she laid eggs - luckily, for me, they weren't fertile!


----------



## fergus77 (Sep 21, 2008)

what sort of conditions did you have to have to get them to breed? 

i don't mean wine and candles:lolsign:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

An alarmingly good caresheet

Marc Staniszewski's Bombina FAQ


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

fergus77 said:


> what sort of conditions did you have to have to get them to breed?
> 
> i don't mean wine and candles:lolsign:


Lol!!

I didn't do anything special, I used to have them in a 50/50, planted setup but I've recently changed that to a slightly more aquatic/stream type setup with some big, flat stones I got from B&Q- I'd post pics but I can't for the moment.

In either setup they seem more than happy to breed, I know some caresheets say to drop the temps for a while and provide a rain chamber but mine are at room temp, about 17C and I mist them and that's about all, as well as feeding them of course!

The only disappointment is that the babies don't have the red bellies, they're more a cream colour, but they are still lovely!

I put a few of the youngsters in with their dads and the adults have been great - even when they've got a baby sitting on top of their head!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> An alarmingly good caresheet
> 
> Marc Staniszewski's Bombina FAQ


Marc Staniszewski could tell me the best thing to for my pets is dip my hands in burning acid and i would. i think he's one of the best amphibian experts out there

i do have a question can fire belly toads be kept alone or do they only thrive in groups


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

You can keep Firebellies on your own. They don't mind.


----------



## fergus77 (Sep 21, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> An alarmingly good caresheet
> 
> Marc Staniszewski's Bombina FAQ


 
Another great bit of information, cheers dude..


----------

